# 2011 bows, who is gonna get one after all?



## huntingfishing

no way. my bow shoot fine now


----------



## tylerolsen12

theres a good chance i will get a bow in 2011 will it be a 2011? thats yet to be determined lol


----------



## Mach12

no, the manufactures dont seem like they changed much from the last few years


----------



## ltlacorn

New Athens IBEX for me. Should be here soon I hope


----------



## Dwill

Can you say....NEW LONGBOW!!!


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Thinking about a 2011 PSE Axe 6. Possibly the Omen.... but only if the draw cycle has changed from 2010.


----------



## s4 shooter

i was thinking about it 
but i decided to get another contender elite


----------



## Robinhooder3

I wish I was getting the new alphaelite but that is only in dreamland *sigh*


----------



## steve hilliard

Sgt. Fury said:


> Thinking about a 2011 PSE Axe 6. Possibly the Omen.... but only if the draw cycle has changed from 2010.


 I am going with another Omen , I love my 2010 and the PRO will be awesome. I shoot a 60 lber and the draw is sweet with a shorter draw and the 60 lb limbs


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

i wish, i kinda wish i woulda waited to get the new alpha elite. that is fricken awesome looking, or new Elite target bow in the target colors, but on the other hand, im happy i got a '10 cuz my bow shoots like a dream and i love it.


----------



## neo71665

Gonna try the new carnage but I highly doubt I'll trade in a bow thats a year old for it. My last one lasted from 1996 to 2010.


----------



## bigbulls10

i will probably shoot a 2011 bow in late 2012 or 2013


----------



## Robinhooder3

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i wish, i kinda wish i woulda waited to get the new alpha elite. that is fricken awesome looking, or new Elite target bow in the target colors, but on the other hand, im happy i got a '10 cuz my bow shoots like a dream and i love it.


yea, I wondered when they were going to come out with a parallel limb target bow. I also wondered why they didn't put a roller guard on the carbon elite, now they did


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

haha, im jealous of N7709K, he gets all of these beautiful target bows, for cost. i wish i could afford to have 3 newer bows. and all the money to set 'em up with the best of the best equiptment too


----------



## 737flyer

I love my "Carbon" bow, so, when I get a chance to shoot and chrono (with my arrows) the new 32 inch Hoyt Carbon Element, I will make a decision at that time. The speed as advertised is a little on the slow side for me, but if it's like my Carbon Matrix and shoots as fast, then I will have a new Carbon hunting bow to match. Otherwise, I am happy with what I have.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

im gettin a 2010 z7 at a fraction of the cost if that means getting a 2011 bow lol


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Im geting a hoyt Maxxis but it will be a 2010 bow


----------



## mathewsshooter9

im going to get a 2011 hoyt carbon element or elite hunter


----------



## muzzyman1212

i will just have to shoot them all but just by specs i like the carbon matrix plus, the CRX 35, the elite pure, and i like the carbon element it just depends on how it shoots 

and seriously i would like to have half the bows you have jacob it seems like you get at least 2 new bows every year im defiantly jealous


----------



## hunter14

Already got one!

There might get a new target bow from Athens!


----------



## darrylwt

N7709K said:


> I know i said i would try to resist, but it didn't work.. ordered my alphaelite today
> 
> now the waiting starts
> 
> 
> So who else is gonna get one?


I put in my order for a Carbon Element but the order won't go in intil Monday because Hoyt was cloesed Friday and all weekend


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter

im thinkin when i get the money im investing in the new hoyt rampage xt or the crx 32.


----------



## Ignition kid

I am probably going to buy a 2011 after all, but it will most likely be from the Mission line of bows, either the Venture or the one that took place of the Eliminator to use as a back-up bow and/ or elk hunting rig. And if not I will be looking to buy a fairly cheap used Z7, Monster 7, or Monster 6 with m7 mods on it but it will have to be somehwre in the $400's for just the bow for me to buy it or right at $500. Also may consider an Alphamax but I'm leaning more towards a Monster 7 or a second all black Z7.


----------



## Ignition kid

Now if I had tons of money or I could get any bow I wanted to, I would probably get whatever Mathews is dashing out for 2011 (NOT the monster safari), and I would probably want a Carbon Element in camo since I hought the matrix looked great camoed up, and I don't really know much more than that, I think I still would also like to have a Maitland USA Revolution since I watched the video of them and they sure seem very very sweet shooting.


----------



## x-force hunter

I'm going to order a Supra as soon as I can get my hands on it and shoot it. If I don't like it for 3D then I'll probably end up with a Bowmadness xl as well.


----------



## Wateroksnmud

CRX 35 in the next week or so.


----------



## hunter14

Check out Athens:wink:


----------



## Braaap725

2011 BMXS!! I was told by my dealer that it should be here Nov.1:shade:


----------



## <3Venison

Just ordered the Mission Venture last week! :smile:


----------



## N7709K

<3Venison said:


> Just ordered the Mission Venture last week! :smile:


You'll be happy with your choice. My local shop got one in this week and its a sweet little bow



War_Valley_Boy said:


> Im geting a hoyt Maxxis but it will be a 2010 bow


You'll like the maxxis, you going with a 31 or a 35?


----------



## Ignition kid

Man I'm jealous of you <3venison I was wanting to get one of those, can you lend me some money?
Ya if I do buy a bow this upcoming year, it will be later on though since I have other things I need to buy and save up for, and besides, I really like my Z7.


----------



## pure havoc

Unless someone comes up with something smoother and quieter than my 08 general , I prob wont have a 2011 . if I want fast and not so quiet I will just pull out my 09 82nd and let it rip . Im not a speed freak I just want something thats smooth, quiet and accurate no matter what brand it is


----------



## eljugador

I'm not -- 'cause I already did. I'm the first on my block with a CRX 35. I'd review it, but the only thing to which I can compare it is my Pro Vantage Hunter from the '80s. It is much better.


----------



## gymrat70

I traded late in the year this year so deal me out. I always try to stay a year behind anyway.


----------



## N7709K

I got a bit of a wait, but its well worth it


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> I got a bit of a wait, but its well worth it


Ya we all hated the long wait on our bows, I was almost dieing when I had to wait on my Z7 but luckily I still had my Switchback to shoot while waiting. What was worse was when my string broke on my Z7 and I had to wait a week or 2 for it to come back with the new strings on it, I almost literally died having to go that long without shooting a bow.


----------



## N7709K

i have 4 bows that i can shoot right now.. need to sell one of them though....

Mathews release monday, maybe they will bring something to the table this year


----------



## archerykid13

I will probably be buying an Elite Pulse and a BM XL.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212

I am liking the z7 magnum


----------



## tannercollins10

muzzyman1212 said:


> I am liking the z7 magnum


I was thinking the same thing the z9 is slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N7709K

The z7 magnum looks nice.. but really mathews? all you did was tweak the z7 for 2011


----------



## countryboy173

N7709K said:


> The z7 magnum looks nice.. but really mathews? all you did was tweak the z7 for 2011


My thoughts exactly. Other than the Safari (which I don't even consider an option given the MSRP) there was nothing very exciting about this lineup.


----------



## s4 shooter

put in order of another contender elite last week 

im getting it in green


----------



## muzzyman1212

All hoyt did was tweak the carbon matrix and the maxxis. I dont know but i want to shoot the elite pure, dream season evo, and the z7 magnum im leaning towards the pse


----------



## muzzyman1212

my next bow will be pulling double duty though pop up 3d and hunting, what do you think would be the best for that


----------



## N7709K

shot the z7 xtreme tonight... its a sweet little bow, thats for sure.

Muzzy,

what will you shoot more? 3d or hunt


----------



## Joe(y)

i agree mathews should have brought a little more but if you look at it they got a bow for everyone...passion (women) Z9(LD guys) Z7 xtreme (average guy) Magnum (reezen guys) triumph (target guys) and mission line for kids....they did't do much new this year so i can see them going big next year


----------



## muzzyman1212

N7709K said:


> Muzzy,
> 
> what will you shoot more? 3d or hunt


 well i want a bow that will be good for both but i will be hunting for about 4 months out of the year and shooting 3d most of the year but the competitions are in the spring-summer i will mostly be shooting pop up and a little regular 3d and possibly just for fun some spots


----------



## archerykid13

I will be buying the Alpha Elite and the Elite Pulse.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212

you are buying 2 bows dang your lucky i want 2 bows haha


----------



## tiuser

I am, but not to get the latest and greatest, but because my bow is 12 yrs old and I think it is time. I am looking at Z7, 3800 pro, DS3800, and DS2800.


----------



## tiuser

muzzyman1212 said:


> you are buying 2 bows dang your lucky i want 2 bows haha


2 bows...haha I want one!!!!


----------



## N7709K

i would get either the elite pure or the z7 mag.. but a alphaburner would be a great choice


----------



## archerykid13

Muzzy, I would also look at the Elite Pulse. It's a sweet bow. I will be using it as a 3D bow. 

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212

N7709K said:


> i would get either the elite pure or the z7 mag.. but a alphaburner would be a great choice


I do like the alphburner and I might be able to find a 2010 at a great price. I will just try to go shoot the pulse, pure, alphaburner, dream season evo, z7 mag,and maybe the pure centroid and just see which one i like


----------



## frickdogg

I will get one still shootin the 2002 HOYT CYBER TECH time to update. Just depends on where BOISE ST. goes for a bowl game that will decide when i get my new bow.


----------



## sawtoothscream

might buy a left over 09 m6 if the price went down more at the local shop. it was $699 so maybe they will bring it down around $650 or less. idk its a maybe

going to try and shoot a newbreed genetix, elite judge and pulse and the new rytera if they make it for sort draw guys. also have to shoot the BT heart breaker. lots of bows i have to try out. i want a new bow just for hunting and i want to use a 400gr or more arrow for next season and wish my short draw i want something with good speed so i can get around the 265+ fps mark with it. or ill go the other way and get a longer ata bow and bu 300gr arrows and just use that for 3d and the ax for hunting.

to freaking hard to decide haha


----------



## Sighting In

Joe(y) said:


> i agree mathews should have brought a little more but if you look at it they got a bow for everyone...passion (women) Z9(LD guys) Z7 xtreme (average guy) Magnum (reezen guys) triumph (target guys) and mission line for kids....they did't do much new this year so i can see them going big next year


Yah, but they don't really have anything for guys who like a longer ATA bow. Actually, they have nothing in the 35" range accept target bows.


----------



## N7709K

Sighting In said:


> Yah, but they don't really have anything for guys who like a longer ATA bow. Actually, they have nothing in the 35" range accept target bows.


I know what you mean, but the m7 is pretty stable... I would have loved to see a 34" ata z7


----------



## archerykid13

N7709K said:


> I know what you mean, but the m7 is pretty stable... I would have loved to see a 34" ata z7


Same here.

Jake


----------



## x-force hunter

Ordered my Supra


----------



## corpralbarn

I may get a new 2011 but right now im not saying whay or where im gonna get it.


----------



## N7709K

seen a couple new hoyts this week.... the crx balances way better and holds much nicer than the rampage


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Yeah I'm going broke. New Alpha Elite and Carbon Element for me!


----------



## Sighting In

N7709K said:


> seen a couple new hoyts this week.... the crx balances way better and holds much nicer than the rampage


I didn't get a chance to shoot them, but I did draw the CRX 32 and the Rampage. I really didn't like them. The CRX was pretty harsh, and both had NO valley! The first time I drew the CRX I let down immediately because the valley was so short. You HAVE to be on top of your game to shoot it, which is uncomfortable. 

Now, you can adjust the cam a bit to lengthen the valley, but that will also change the draw length, which is a problem...

I also shot the new Bow Madness XL, and what a difference! The new one is great! The new cam is stiffer, but not harsh, which is VERY nice. It is also quite a bit faster. The wall is good as well. The main reason I didn't like the 2010 model was because it had a lot of vibration afterwords, and the new one doesn't have any. It does have that signature lower-limb kick that PSEs all have, but it wasn't bad, and that was all the shock it gives. All in all, a very good bow. I'm still looking forward to trying the Specialist, though. Next Saturday...


----------



## N7709K

crx draws really smooth, just stiff.. idk how you thought it was harsh.. there is no valley with the new drawstops so a little tune up is in order for the AE.

To lengthen the valley, all you do is move the drawstop, doesn't change the dl, too much after you play with the cables


----------



## outdoorsman3

ordered my hoyt rampage xt a week ago!


----------



## N7709K

put the order in for my AE on the first... decided not to get a new hunting rig and am going to just run with what i have....

Post up some pics when they get in


----------



## muzzyman1212

I cant wait for the new Athens Afflixtion, it is supposed to be a dual purpose bow. Also if the BT invasion is around 34" ATA, I will just have to shoot both.


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ok so as of now my bows to shoot list consist of:
-Omen Pro
-Dream Season Evo
-Elite Pulse
-Rytera Seeker 365
-Bowtech Invasion
-Athens Afflixtion 
-Z7 Magnum 
-CRX 35


----------



## muzzyman1212

add the 
-carbon matrix plus
-carbon element

oh man I need a job so I can get a new bow asap


----------



## N7709K

depending on how things sit... might get a used ce just for fun too see how they shoot


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

ordered a Carbon Element


----------



## ls3

Got my z7 extreme last Saturday. Awsome bow !!!


----------



## archerykid13

I've shot all the Elites, all the Hoyts, all of the PSE's, and most of the Martins.
I'm looking at the PURE, the PULSE, the TOUR, and the Alpha Elite.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13

ls3 said:


> Got my z7 extreme last Saturday. Awsome bow !!!


We gotta see pics man!!

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya I think mathews didn't do much to be different this year but they did make a Z7 for everybody like what someone said (forgot who it was), but I'm not getting any new bows this year, I wouldn't go buy any different type if Z7 because it won't be much different than the Z7 that I allready have which is a great bow without a doubt.
Now what I think I am going to get eventually sometime next year once I have completely saved up for my mission trip is I will go and try to find a used Monster 6 and get it set up with an axcel armortech 7 pin .010 and get an ultra rest hd for it and probably a limbsaver s-coil stab. for it and shoot the Axis FMJ's that I shoot now and that will be my back-up bow othat I may take hunting with me some of my deer season and then it will be my elk hunting rig since it is longer ata which will hold a little more stable and with it being 20fps more than my Z7 it will have some extra ke than the Z7 and if I can't shoot it quite as good as my Z7 (I shoot my Z7 REALLY good and it keeps getting better, who knows who better I might get when I get my 27" cam put on my bow finally) then it ain't that big od a deal especially if it's an elk rig since an elk's vitals are decently bigger than that of a deer, especially a Florida deer but I think that's what I am going to do as far as if I will get a bow this next year.
And if I start to get into 3-d shoots a lot (going tro one this saturday, I will have to see how it turns out and how well I do) I might get another bow maybe a m7 or a drenalin ld all depending.


----------



## darrylwt

I just got my Carbon Elemet after 9 weeks


----------



## outdoorsman193

got a alpha elite for my shooter bow, sweet bow.

Bought a demo katera at the start of hutnin season too, I love it


----------



## muzzyman1212

I need to add the prime centroid to my "to shoot" list, heard its pretty sweet!


----------



## Ignition kid

muzzyman1212 said:


> I need to add the prime centroid to my "to shoot" list, heard its pretty sweet!


id go shoot it first just cause, but ya it does seem to look like one sweet bow though.


----------



## bowtechman88

i have on order a Bowtech Assassin. I thought that my previous bow shot good...


----------



## muzzyman1212

Well I shot the Dream Season EVO today!
First impressions, the bow is really cool looking. The draw was awesome, it didnt feel like I was shooting 60# maybe round 55. You cant creep with this bow, which I dont really like. I like the grip it nice. I wasnt listening for nosie but I couldnt have been very loud since I didnt think about it. There is a little vib on the shot. I wasnt supper impressed with this bow, so hopefully the new athens or elite pulse will be nice.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

Dad just ordered a 2011 Elite Pure in Ninja.


----------



## hunter14

Pretty sure I'll be ordering one of the new 2011 Athens, but only time will tell


----------



## muzzyman1212

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Dad just ordered a 2011 Elite Pure in Ninja.


Nice, I really want to shoot the pulse. If I get an elite it will defiantly be in ninja.


----------



## N7709K

changed up my hoyt order this am... decided to get an VantageElite plus before i got the AlphaElite

black out VE+ headed my way, booyah


----------



## archerykid13

Sounds sweet, Jacob!!!

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

i shot the Bowtech Specialist yesterday, as well as a pure, a monster 7and a z7 extreme. anyone who thinks a monster is harsh is on something. it was awesome on the draw, and shock free!! and the pure was a sweet shooter!! the BT Specialist was definetly nice!!


On the other hand, the z7extreme at 62# was the harshest bow i have ever shot, it felt like it was 70#. my dad could barely draw it. but on the shot, it felt like nothing was there... it was shock free, and smooth

take into consideration that i can pull 60# all day, and i could barely get the z7 extreme back once.

will never have one in my stable!! MAYBE a monster!! LOL


----------



## Sighting In

Shot the Specialist yesterday. I liked it, and I need a backup bow, so I am going to get one on order pretty soon. No idea when it will come in, though. Not until way after the ATA show.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

To be honest no, and im fine with that, because I just got a new diamond air raid and i love it. Haha if you get a new bow every year idk how you all get used to your bow and then just get a brand new one to get used to! But everybodys got there own opinion i reckon. Ill have to admit though that there are some sweet bows coming out!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK

.22outdoorsmen said:


> To be honest no, and im fine with that, because I just got a new diamond air raid and i love it. Haha if you get a new bow every year idk how you all get used to your bow and then just get a brand new one to get used to! But everybodys got there own opinion i reckon. Ill have to admit though that there are some sweet bows coming out!!


I can help you with this, for most these kids I imagine they shoot 500+ arrows a week during most of the year,(just a guess)..it doesnt take them long to get use to a bow.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

SET THE HOOK said:


> I can help you with this, for most these kids I imagine they shoot 500+ arrows a week during most of the year,(just a guess)..it doesnt take them long to get use to a bow.


ya hit it on the head!! the only huge thing of a bow that takes awhile to get used to is going from a short ata bow to a long ata bow!!


----------



## Kyhunter93

Not I, im picking up a Maxxis 31


----------



## N7709K

What color you gonna go with Adam? want a truespot for it? lol


----------



## archerykid13

I easily shoot 500 arrows a week.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

archerykid13 said:


> I easily shoot 500 arrows a week.
> 
> Jake


when you have a bow!!!! LOL


----------



## N7709K

when i get home i'm gonna start shootin alot more


----------



## Kyhunter93

I might be getting a 2011 bow. Just saw the Elite Hunter. If I can find a price on it, i might be sold D:


----------



## Sighting In

N7709K said:


> What color you gonna go with Adam? want a truespot for it? lol


Not sure yet. Leaning towards the black ops, but I do like the inferno. However, I am not sure they won't force me to buy it in camo.

And thanks for the offer. I still don't know which scope I want yet. I will let you know. lol


----------



## isaacdahl

Man, you guys are lucky! If I could afford a 2011 I would probably get an Elite Pure. I've heard that's it's a really smooth drawing bow (I've already blown some shots this season because of my 101st. That things a bear to draw in cold weather!). I also like the 36" ata. 

Oh, well.


----------



## CamoFreak117

Im waiting for the new Bowtechs to come out on Jan 6th. Then I will order my 2011!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

SET THE HOOK said:


> I can help you with this, for most these kids I imagine they shoot 500+ arrows a week during most of the year,(just a guess)..it doesnt take them long to get use to a bow.


True i get what your saying haha. And dont get me wrong i shoot alot and i shoot alot of 3D to but definentaly not 500 arrows a week.


----------



## N7709K

sounds good adam, if you want thursday at practice you can try out some truespot setups and see if you like them at all(moms a lefty with a sureloc)


----------



## Ignition kid

Allright, I have 2 bows on my list to get this year, none of them brand new. And they aren't in order just whichever one I can get my hands on first
I want an all Black Monster XLR8 70#
and I want an all black (preferrably the gloss black color) or one of the different target colors they have for it, a Bowtech Admiral, Sentinel, or Captain, I don't really know much about them, it's just I would like to have one as a target bow kinda but one that if I wanted to I can still take out hunting. I don't know the ibo speeds or the ata's on them but I know they are really nice bows and shoot pretty good and I have kinda always wanted to have a center pivot bowtech and of course I want a Monster XLR8 to use as an elk hunting bow and a bow that I can take out huntign if I wanted to a few times instead of my Z7 and I would also set the XLR8 up for 3-d during the summer and once hunting season gets close I will put a hunting sight on it and a drop away rest for hunting since during the summers I would be using some larget diameter arrows and a single pin sight.
Anyways just though I would say that and I won't be selling any bows but just buying some!


----------



## isaacdahl

Big Country said:


>


Here's some pictures of the new Bowtech Invasion!

brace....7"
Axle to axle......31 1/32"
IBO.....343
Draw lengths 26-30"
Draw weights.....50/60/70/80 

Looks awesome but I was hoping it would have an ATA of at least 35".

Oh well, I'm probably not even getting a new bow anyways.


----------



## Sighting In

Invasion looks pretty sweet! A few thoughts on it:

1) I would have also liked a longer bow. All of them this year are under 34" accept the Specialist. I would have liked a bit more variety. 

2) That speed is great! Especially for 7" of BH. That's about as fast as the EVO with an extra inch of BH. Just hope it's as smooth. 

3) Glad they did not get rid of the CP bows. I love how those things shoot. However, when I first saw a Maitland bow, I thought "That looks like a Bowtech CP". When I saw the limb pockets on this thing, I thought "That looks like a Maitland". Not sure how I feel about it. To me, though, it really does look more like a Maitland now than a Bowtech, as far as the limb pockets go. 

4) Limbs look like an X-Force. I guess Bowtech finally caved and copied PSE too. I don't mind that. I mean, it obviously works. Even Hoyt is taking a cue from them. 

Can't wait to try the thing. Looks awesome.


----------



## hunter14

I kind of want a 2011 Athens Excell but i dont think I need it!

Most 2011 line ups look good!


----------



## N7709K

i'd have to shoot one first, but at first look i'm gonna go out on a limb and say its gonna be a stiff draw


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> i'd have to shoot one first, but at first look i'm gonna go out on a limb and say its gonna be a stiff draw


ya they look good, can someone give me all the specs for the Bowtech Captain, General, and Admiral please since I don't know the specs, never really studied into them.
Thanks


----------



## isaacdahl

I sent you PM Clint:wink:.


----------



## N7709K

Clint, just wondering why you want a bowtech?


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Clint, just wondering why you want a bowtech?


there are a few reason.
One reason is I have always heard good things and always liked the center pivot bowtechs. I would think they would make a good long range bow since if I got one I would get a scope on it shoot out to 100 yards, and there are tons of them here on archerytalk and some are in the $400's and a few of those have some REALLY nice looking colors to them.
But I wouldn't mind getting a Drenalin LD or a Triumph or maybe a Conquest 4 or Apex 7, but I just basically want a longer ata mostly 35-37" and one that is buttery smooth and dead in hand, and I know the Sentinel is smooth and near dead in hand and one thing that isn't so important but I really like is the awesome colors they have on them, and I really like the gloss black as well.


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> I sent you PM Clint:wink:.


got it, thanks


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

im hoping to get a used mathews DXT or mathews Z7 for hunting and maybe get used mathews Conquest Triumph or a used hoyt AlphaElite


----------



## hoytshooter50

Ordered my 2011 Hoyt Crx 35 in blackout with that red string


----------



## Ignition kid

Ya guys 4 right now I am looking for an all black Monster 6 (decided not 2 get an xlr8) with 70# limbs. I am going to use it as my 3-d rig, probably put an ultra-rest on it (for another reason), and probably an HHA sight and a 12" B-stinger and maybe get 1 for my Z7 too if I like the B-stinger, and then shoot some Easton Fatboys out of it, then once hunting season gets close I will put a 5 pin axcel on it and get my axis fmj's and re-tune it since the rest will need to be brought up from it being used with the fatboys unless I put a prong rest on it for 3-d and then put the ultra-rest on it when I set it up for hunting. I want a Monster for 3-d so I can shoot flat out to 30 with the easton fatboys. I probably could out of my Z7 at 70# with the fatboys cause theyre light but idk if they r light enough and I can definitely shoot my Z7 plenty good enough for 3-d. But I want a Monster for 3-d and as a back-up hunting bow/elk bow.


----------



## N7709K

shot the invasion and he specialist in iowa.. pretty nice, but they have their quirks

Adam, 

my mom and i got some new truespot stuff in iowa so when your in vegas we have a whole bunch of stuff you can try


----------



## DannyZack

look at my signature


----------



## StraightShotSam

I would, but I went and shot with some of the 2011 Elite's and wasn't super happy with them, will I get a new one? Maybe, but I still have no clue to as what it will be.


----------



## N7709K

still waitin for the VE+ to show

think i decided on my hunting rig.. now to get about $2500 this summer


----------



## N7709K

played around with an element and a crx today a bit.. with the number 3 cams they are sweet, number 2's suck.....

VE+ showed up last week and i got it friday... cleaned house with a 58x today, first round with it


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> played around with an element and a crx today a bit.. with the number 3 cams they are sweet, number 2's suck.....
> 
> VE+ showed up last week and i got it friday... cleaned house with a 58x today, first round with it


Where's the pics man!?


----------



## N7709K

i'll get better pics of the bow here one of these days


----------



## isaacdahl

Nice!


----------



## mathewslx9

carbon element in black to get dipped in my friends camo in sig or a z7 extreme tactical with accories dipped in carbon fiber pattern


----------



## bow hunter11

i want the mathews z7 extreme


----------



## outdoorsman3

bow hunter11 said:


> i want the mathews z7 extreme


go with a hoyt


----------



## NMYoungGun

2011 PSE VXL for me....after i get the cash


----------



## Leftydave

PSE VXL for me too once I get the coin also


----------



## hurly64

I am hopefully going to get the 2011 Bowtech Specialist


----------



## muzzyman1212

Wow I shot the invasion today and I was impressed. It is a very nice bow there was some vibration even with a 6 inch carbon cx stab. I was going to see how well I could group even without a sight, my second shot took a vane off. I really like the way this bow holds at full draw the wall is very nice. This will most likely be my next bow.


----------



## bonecollector 3

2011 Martin Firecat 400:wink:


----------



## Sighting In

Well, it's official. Just ordered a new Contender Elite. The countdown begins.


----------



## N7709K

sounds like alot of fun adam, enjoy the wait

i've decided on no hunting rig and a couple more target rigs


----------



## muzzyman1212

Ordered my black ops Bowtech Invasion today!


----------



## N7709K

Looked at some of the offerings in vegas, the invasion looks sweet in white


----------



## mathewsguy2013

im gettin the new mathews z7 extreme tactical!


----------



## N7709K

shop got some more 2011's in.. so far best one i've shot is the z7 mag. 

Gonna pick up another ve+, they just shoot too good.. but i'm gonna see if i can work in a zmag


----------



## Sighting In

My Contender Elite came in today! Going to pick it up in a little bit.


----------



## N7709K

Pics adam, i bet it looks sweet in green


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy

I'm saving up for a z7 xtreme. I should have enough in june or july.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

my 2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd came in this morning, man that thing is smooth


----------



## Ignition kid

until I get my next bow which will be either a Monster or a Monster 7 I am going to buy a truck which I need more than another bow since I allready have a really nice one. So to hold me off I am going to take my bow apart and get the riser on my Z7 dipped in a carbon fiber paint like what is on the limbs of the Z7 Xtreme tactical.
I was going to go with black but I see quite a few like that so I thought the carbon fiber would look super cool and would let the flo green dampers and string on my bow really stand out and with the limbs still being camo and the carbon fiber not being super shiny my Z7 would still be a good hunting bow. But I am going to do that after turkey season or after I kill a turkey with my bow, whichever comes first hahaha.


----------



## N7709K

You play with a z7 mag at all clint? you might want to before you drop money on a monster

Gonna talk to griv at indoor nationals and see if what i would be better off with for a 3d bow ce w/ xt2000's and spirals or an ae


----------



## need-a-bow

Ill be getting a Hoyt Horizon(pssibly an Eclipse) and KAP or TT limbs


----------



## muzzyman1212

The monster 7 would be a nice 3d bow, thats defiantly what I would get if I was getting a 3d bow.


----------



## N7709K

You thinking about running a m7 for open class 3d? or hunter?

I though about getting a 3d bow and still will, but its gonna be my second ve+ or a CE


----------



## illinibuck

I wish i could get an alphaelite or a carbon element. But moneys a little tight for me.I have 130 bucks to spend.


----------



## Greenhorn67

Got a Hoyt CE on order. Been waiting patiently for a month and a week and now turning impatient at a month and a half!!!
tick.....tock....tick....tock....


----------



## crbanta

I got my Diamond Razoredge #30-70 and im fine and dandy shoting it and i got other stuf to buy with nno job yet but im only 14


----------



## muzzyman1212

Well my invasion is 1 week late so far im patiently waiting... I guess.


----------



## outdoorsman3

my hoyt took 3 months.


----------



## bow hunter11

i won a 2011 hoyt powerhawk at a raffle


----------



## N7709K

Hoyts wait is a little long this year, but in the fall its gonna get better


----------



## muzzyman1212

N7709K said:


> Hoyts wait is a little long this year, but in the fall its gonna get better


I think hoyt, pse, and bowtech are all running late.


----------



## bonecollector 3

2011 firecat 400


----------



## Greenhorn67

Got "the call" today! 
I will be picking up the new Element this weekend!!!


----------



## BenR78

Can't wait for my crx!!! Ready to shoot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arhoythunter

Now that I shot it I may get the Hoyt buffalo. "traditional"


----------



## targetcollector

bowtech assassin or possibly ez7


----------



## [email protected]

bowtech assassin love the bow best bow for the money now its time to customize it


----------



## N7709K

well it looks like it got an ae too... kinda early, but i'll take it


----------



## bgilm

just got the 2011 pse bowmadness


----------

